# Ophthalmology-Corneal Suture Removal



## klarissac (Feb 9, 2010)

A new patient was seen for several different diag. However, opthalmologist removed loose sutures from patient's corneal that was placed by another ophthalmologist years ago. Would it be appropriate to report an E&M along with foreign body removal 65222 or would there be a better way of reporting it?


----------

